# Erklärung der Speicher-Latency gesucht??



## Damager (12. August 2008)

*Erklärung der Speicher-Latency gesucht??*

Hallo, 

Ich suche wenn der mir die Speicher latency erklärt und so ein paar Fragen dazu beantwortet.

Wie:
1.Wo für steht 5-5-5-15  (Ich weiß kleiner gleich besser)
aber wofür seht die erste stelle , die zweite und die dritte Stelle ..

2.Und welcher oder welche Werte stehen für gue Leistung ??

Ich würde mich über viele post´s freuen.

MfG


----------



## thecroatien (12. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latany gesucht??*

Hallo,
ich glaube du meinst die Latenzen auch Latency.
Die Latenzen geben das Schaltzeitverhalten an.
Hier eine B.s. aus Wikipedia
DDR400 CL2-2-2-5                 10 ns - 10 ns - 10 ns - 25 ns (CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS)

DDR500 CL3-3-2-8                 12 ns - 12 ns - 8 ns - 32 ns

DDR777 CL2-3-2-9                 14 ns - 14 ns - 6 ns - 46 ns

DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15            15ns - 15 ns - 15 ns - 45 ns

Ich hoffe das Hilft dir weiter

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Damager (12. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latany gesucht??*

Leider nur bedingt.

Welcher Wert gibt nun die Leistungsfähigkeit an.

Ein Beispiel:

DDR2 1066   5-5-5-12    G.Skill

oder

DDR2 800   4-4-3-15   OCZ PC2-6400 ReaperX

oder

DDR2 800    4-4-4-12    Corsair TWIN2X DHX PC800/6400 CL4

Welcher ist " besser " und wenn einer besser oder schneller ist Warum ????


----------



## thecroatien (13. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latany gesucht??*

Am 'besten' ist in diesem Fall der G-Skill, da er den höchsten Takt hat.
Wenn du jedoch ein Amd system verwendest, dann sind hoher Takt sowie gute Latenzen empfehlenswert.
Besser ist immer: mehr Takt bei niedriegen Latenzen.

Jedoch umso höher der Takt desto höher ist auch fast immer die Latenz(ka warum)

Jedoch ist der Unterschied EXTREM gering.
Irgendwo hat hier jemand einen sehr aufwendiegen Test gemacht, wo diese Unterschiede sehr gut, bzw. kaum auffallen weil sie eben sehr gering sind.
Wenn ich nen Link zu dem Thread finde Editiere ich ihn nochmal hier rein, ansonsten nimm mal die suchfunktion.

Gruß
Axel


Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-arbeitsspeicher/11370-test-lohnt-sich-schneller-speicher.html
Hab ihn


----------



## thecroatien (13. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latany gesucht??*

Sry bin anstatt auf edi auf Zitieren gekommen sry, pls änder.


----------



## Philster91 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latency gesucht??*

Link hat nicht gefunzt, hab auch noch mal gesucht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...11370-test-lohnt-sich-schneller-speicher.html


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latency gesucht??*

Schau mal hier rein: PC-Erfahrung.de: Arbeitsspeicher-Technik - Arbeitsspeicher verstehen und optimal einrichten


----------



## Damager (14. August 2008)

*AW: Erklärung der Speicher-Latency gesucht??*

Danke das hat mich echt weitergebracht.

DANKE


----------

